# New Knife



## TennDet (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey guys, check out this new knife from Graham Knives in Cleveland, Tn. I tested the thing out and it is great. I even shot the knife and it did not even dull it. You can see more designs at WWW.GrahamKnives.COM

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6luj8Vf4aBs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6luj8Vf4aBs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## marknga (Mar 30, 2009)

That is pretty cool although I would consider that more of a tool than a knife. 

But I'll refer to the "Knife Care" page from Randall Made Knives:
_______________________________________________
Before it leaves our shop, the cutting edge of every Randall Made knife is carefully honed by hand, ready to use for its intended purpose. However, the bevel and edge of a knife designed for cutting skin and flesh are much different from those used to hack bone or other hard materials. 

Using a fine hunting knife for an axe will naturally damage its cutting edge. And pounding, prying, or throwing a knife not designed for these purposes is likely to damage it. 

We strongly suggest that if you'll use your knife for a special heavy-duty purpose, let us know when you order so we can shape the blade and bevel accordingly. 

To protect your knife, it should be cleaned and thoroughly dried after use. If it will be stored for some time, coat it with a protective and leave it out of the sheath. Many owners of Randall Made knives say they successfully care for them by exhibiting them on their wall or desk. 

Carving knives require the same care as hunting knives. It is not advisable to immerse them in water with regular tableware. Wiping and drying the blade is generally sufficient. All carbon steel blades will become stained in cutting meat because of acids in the meat; this discoloration will not harm the blade. It can easily be removed if desired by polishing with crocus cloth. 

If through lack of care rust appears on the blade, remove it before pitting begins by using a fine grit emery cloth or steel wool and oil. 

Never throw a knife unless you're an expert and know you won't make a poor throw that harms the knife. If the urge to throw a knife is overpowering, it is advisable to obtain our Model 9 Pro Thrower. 

You cannot cut bone, nails, bolts or pierce metal with a cutting edge and point designed for meat despite some advertising to the contrary. We have done extensive tests and find such feats cannot be performed unless the design of the cutting edge and point is altered. 

On leather handles, use shoe polish or saddle soap to keep the leather from drying out. Use metal polish on the hilt and butt. 

For the sheath use shoe polish or saddle soap. We do NOT advise using oil because it will soften the leather and keep the sheath flexible, making it difficult to sheathe the knife. To darken the sheath, use dark polish or dye. 

All knives require sharpening occasionally after use. We recommend that the blade be kept well honed at all times, for a sharp knife is safer to use than a dull one. Sharpening your knife 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Randall Made Knives
4857 South Orange Blossom Trail
Orlando, Florida 32839
Phone: 407-855-8075
Fax: 407-855-9054


----------



## Booger (Apr 25, 2009)

I own several Graham Knives and have carried them for years. They are by far the toughest I have ever used. I have some that have been abused but none have ever failed.


----------



## Buck111 (May 4, 2009)

They've made a good product for quite a while. The profile of the "tip" is a plus for folks that like to use knives as screwdrivers. They seem to be well worth the money.


----------

